# Has Philips sold Gaggia ?



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Im reading that Philips have sold the Gaggia company.

I cant find any more information than what im reading on another forum, but it sounds convincing.

I'm not the author of the words below, so wish to point out that OleDane is the original author and source of this information

"Philips has sold the Gaggia company, so Philips is therefore no longer making Warranty Repair on Gaggia products, eg. the Gaggia Classic 2015 model RI9403/11.

Please note that Philips Denmark has informed me, in writing, that Philips has recently sold off the Gaggia company, so that Gaggia is no longer is part of the Philips Concern Group of companies - which means that the Philips 2-Year International Manufacturers Warranty will not be sold anymore and will be void soon, depending on place and time of purchase. Please see your MyPhilips Product Registration.

In case of Warranty claims, the Philips Warranty Workshop in each country, will possibly be forced to inform the customer accordingly - as Philips do not have any spare parts on their stock - nor any Technical Support, from Gaggia - untill Philips makes a Warranty agreement with Gaggia, regarding the already sold Gaggia Classic 2015 models, around the World."


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha, dumping it after making loads of crap machines, good business that!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Bring back the big solenoid!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm going to ask a friend who works at Philips. Can't find any information about it on my Bloomberg terminal.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if they have sold it, mending something that isn't broken by making it worse. Not very good business sense. Though I guess EU guidelines have something to do with it, in the respects of a timed cut off switch. Going back to a larger solenoid would've been better and listening to consumer's opinions on lowing it to 10 bar - or even producing two models, one for pre-ground coffee users (15bar and pressurised pf's) as well as those ginding their own (with 9bar and unpressurised pf's, with options for a PID) would certainly steal some market from bigger competitors.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

My mate said he hasn't heard about this. Still, it might have happened as Philips have been in a spin off frenzy lately..


----------

